# amavis, postfix (multiple instances) und ispconfig3



## jan7007 (24. Mai 2016)

good evening,

i have a fresh installed debian jessie with the latest ispconfig 3.1b1.
Everything worked fine with postfix and amavis. Then i set up a second postfix instance with through this tutorials:


```
http://linuxpoison.blogspot.de/2008/02/howto-make-two-instance-of-postfix.html
https://lists.debian.org/debian-user-german/2012/09/msg00244.html
```
In the main postfix /etc/postfix/main.cf i changed

```
inet_interfaces = all
```
to

```
inet_interface = 127.0.0.1
```
and also added

```
alternate_config_directories = /etc/postfix-second
```
for the second postfix instance (/etc/postfix-second/main.cf) i changed:

```
myhostname = mail.MyRealDomainHere.net
inet_interfaces = xx.xxx.31.124
```
and added:

```
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix-second
data_directory = /var/lib/postfix-second

smtp_bind_address = xx.xxx.31.124
syslog_name = postfix-second
```
my /etc/hosts:

```
127.0.0.1  localhost.localdomain localhost
xx.xxx.31.124  mail.myRealDomainHere.net mail
```
telnet localhost 10024

```
Trying ::1...
Connected to localhost.localdomain.
Escape character is '^]'.
220 [::1] ESMTP amavisd-new service ready
```


but if i receive or send:
*THE RESULT IS:*


```
May 23 22:55:59 delta amavis[30519]: (!)DENIED ACCESS from IP xx.xxx.31.124, policy bank ''
May 23 22:55:59 delta postfix-second/smtp[29618]: 26CBB5E1DC8: to=<info@myRealDomainHere.net>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=0.27, delays=0.27/0/0/0, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (lost connection with 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] while receiving the initial server greeting)
```
After Reading

```
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mailing.unix.amavis-user/TJ8PZ4o9G6I
and
http://www.iredmail.org/forum/topic2377-iredmail-support-using-specific-ip-for-outgoing-mail.html
```
i changed /etc/amavis/conf.d/50-user :


```
@inet_acl = qw( 127.0.0.1 xx.xxx.31.124 [::1] );
$inet_socket_bind = undef;
```
*
Above mentioned 'Denied Access' Message from Amavis disappeard now but THE NEW RESULT IS:*


```
May 23 23:54:43 delta amavis[76556]: (76556-01) (!)1mvlLgLxs8Dj FWD from <mySender@gmail.com> -> <info@myRealDomainHere.net>,  451 4.5.0 From MTA() during fwd-connect (All attempts (1) failed connecting to smtp:*:*): id=76556-01
May 23 23:54:43 delta amavis[76556]: (76556-01) Blocked MTA-BLOCKED {TempFailedOpenRelay}, [209.85.214.46]:38051 [209.85.214.46] <mySender@gmail.com> -> <info@myRealDomainHere.net>, Queue-ID: 93D2F5E1DD2, Message-ID: <CAD5TPY-7Y7SNiYmhnr2_LvB27i54kc7X7GVheoXAJGforbUiaA@mail.gmail.com>, mail_id: 1nvlLgLxs8Dj, Hits: 0.131, size: 2461, dkim_sd=20120113:gmail.com, 316 ms
May 23 23:54:43 delta postfix-second/smtp[76672]: 93D2F5E0DD2: to=<info@myRealDomainHere.net>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=1006, delays=1005/0.04/0.01/0.31, dsn=4.5.0, status=deferred (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 451 4.5.0 id=76556-01 - Temporary MTA failure on relaying, From MTA() during fwd-connect (All attempts (1) failed connecting to smtp:*:*): id=76556-01 (in reply to end of DATA command))
May 23 23:54:43 delta amavis[76555]: (76555-02) (!)connect to *:* failed, attempt #1: Can't connect to socket *:* using module IO::Socket::IP: Connection refused
```

I dont know what else to do. Trying to sort this out for 2 days now. Still not working.
I really need the multiple postfix instances for sending emails from specific IP's.
I would also accept to deactive Amavis but i tried to Stop the service and comment the lines

```
#content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
#receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
```
in the main.cf . But it doesnt help.

Thanks for every Answer !
Jan


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2016)

Und warum installierst Du bitte eine 2. Postfix instanz auf einem setup das für eine postfix instanz ausgelegt ist und auch mit einer Instanz funktioniert?


----------



## jan7007 (24. Mai 2016)

Wie gesagt, da ich mehrere Postfix Instanzen benötigte. Bekomme ich es also mit ispconfig nicht zusammen zum laufen oder wo liegt der Fehler ?
Kann ich amavis komplett
Deaktivieren ?


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2016)

Zitat von jan7007:


> Wie gesagt, da ich mehrere Postfix Instanzen benötigte. Bekomme ich es also mit ispconfig nicht zusammen zum laufen oder wo liegt der Fehler ?


Kann ich Dir nicht sage da ich es nch nie benötigt habe und da Du uns nicht sagen willst warum Du es machst können wir Dir nicht sagen ob es eine bessre Lösung gibt 



Zitat von jan7007:


> Kann ich amavis komplett Deaktivieren ?


Klar, kannst Du. wenn Du weder Spam, noch Antiviris noch Dkim Mail Signierun benötigst:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...ilter-and-antivirus-functions-in-ispconfig-3/


----------



## jan7007 (24. Mai 2016)

Ich habe doch in meinem post geschrieben, dass ich mehrere Instanzen benötige da ich von spezifischen Ips Mails versenden möchte ?

Auf dem Server sollen mehrere
Domains laufen und jede Domain soll über deren Ip Adresse die Emails per Postfix versenden. Meines Wissens geht dies nur mit mehreren Postfix Instanzen welche dann an das jeweilige Interface gebunden sind.


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2016)

Das geht seit Postfix 2.7 auch mit einer Instanz:

http://serverfault.com/questions/650057/postfix-multiple-ip-smtp-banner


----------



## jan7007 (12. Juni 2016)

@Till: super, danke. funktioniert !!

einziges problem, in den logs taucht nun auf:


```
Jun 12 19:39:12 delta postfix/proxymap[60536]: warning: table "mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_outgoing_bcc.cf": empty lookup result for: "info@----absender-email----.net" -- ignored
```


----------



## jan7007 (28. Juni 2016)

weiss jemand eine lösung ?


----------



## Till (29. Juni 2016)

Das ist dich kein Fehler sondern eine information dass er keinen automatischen outgoing BCC macht da er keinen machen soll.


----------



## jan7007 (24. Nov. 2016)

@Till ich muss das thema noch mal hochholen.

Nach längerer Abwesenheit stehe ich immer noch vor dem gleichen Problem.

ich habe nun gemäß deines tipps mit einer instanz versucht die restlichen ips zu konfigurieren:

/etc/postfix/master.cf:

```
# ==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
#smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd

127.0.0.1:smtp inet  n     -       -       -       -       smtpd
      -o syslog_name=postfix-localhost
      -o smtp_helo_name=localhost
      -o smtp_bind_address=127.0.0.1
      -o myhostname=localhost

80.1xx.xxx.xx:smtp inet  n     -       -       -       -       smtpd
      -o syslog_name=postfix-af
      -o smtp_helo_name=mail.xxxxxyz.de
      -o smtp_bind_address=80.1xx.xxx.xx
      -o myhostname=mail.xxxxxyz.de

62.xxx.xx.xxx:smtp inet  n     -       -       -       -       smtpd
      -o syslog_name=postfix-s-f
      -o smtp_helo_name=mail.xxxxx123.net
      -o smtp_bind_address=62.xxx.xx.xxx
      -o myhostname=mail.xxxxxxx123.net

af-out  unix -  -  -  -  -  smtp
  -o smtp_bind_address=80.1xx.xxx.xx
  -o smtp_helo_name=mail.xxxxxxyz.de
  -o syslog_name=postfix-mail.xxxxxxxyz.de


s-f-out  unix -  -  -  -  -  smtp
  -o smtp_bind_address=62.xxx.xx.xxx
  -o smtp_helo_name=mail.xxxxxx123.net
  -o syslog_name=postfix-mail.xxxxxx123.net
```

Der Empfang und Versand von EMails funktioniert, jedoch wird beim Versand immer die Haupt IP des Servers (eth0) benutzt.
Die o.g. IP's welche eigentlichlich als Absender fungieren sollen, werden gänzlich ignoriert. Ich bin mit meinem Latein absolut am Ende.

viele grüße
Jan


----------



## florian030 (24. Nov. 2016)

Was steht denn bei inet_interfaces in der main.cf? Postfix neu gestartet?


----------



## jan7007 (24. Nov. 2016)

ungefähr 100 mal neugestartet 


```
inet_interfaces = 127.0.0.1
```


----------



## florian030 (24. Nov. 2016)

setz das mal auf all


----------



## jan7007 (24. Nov. 2016)

habe ich getan, alle in der master.cf eingerichteten ips/absender domains benutzen jedoch weiterhin noch die eth0 ip des servers
(welche im übrigen überhaupt nicht in der master.cf eingerichtet ist)


----------



## florian030 (24. Nov. 2016)

Hast Du smtp_bind_address evtl. mehrfach in der main.cf kofiguriert?
Note 1: when inet_interfaces specifies no more than one IPv4 address, and that address is a non-loopback address, it is automatically used as the smtp_bind_address. This supports virtual IP hosting, but can be a problem on multi-homed firewalls. See the inet_interfaces documentation for more detail.


----------



## jan7007 (27. Nov. 2016)

@florian030

smtp_bind_address ist in der main.cf gar nicht konfiguriert. nur in der master.cf wie in meinem o.g. post vom donnerstag 1:39uhr...


----------



## jan7007 (30. Nov. 2016)

noch irgendwelche ideen jemand ? :-(


----------



## jan7007 (7. Dez. 2016)

@Till kann es sein, dass die ganze Sache mit ispconfig nicht funktioniert ?
ich bin wirklich am verzweifeln..


----------



## florian030 (7. Dez. 2016)

Das hat mit ISPConfig nichts zu tun.
*inet_interfaces (default: all)*
On a multi-homed firewall with separate Postfix instances listening on the "inside" and "outside" interfaces, this can prevent each instance from being able to reach remote SMTP servers on the "other side" of the firewall. Setting smtp_bind_address to 0.0.0.0 avoids the potential problem for IPv4, and setting smtp_bind_address6 to :: solves the problem for IPv6. 
*smtp_bind_address (default: empty)*
Note 1: when inet_interfaces specifies no more than one IPv4 address, and that address is a non-loopback address, it is automatically used as the smtp_bind_address. This supports virtual IP hosting, but can be a problem on multi-homed firewalls. See the inet_interfaces documentation for more detail.


----------



## jan7007 (7. Dez. 2016)

@florian030 danke, aber was heisst es in meinem fall ? wo liegt der fehler ? ich erkenne ihn nicht..


----------



## jan7007 (3. Jan. 2017)

ich hab es hinbekommen. ich kann zwar leider nun nicht mehr rekonstruieren woran es genau lag, aber es geht

nun hab ich jedoch ein weiters problem

in den mailheadern steht der name des host und nicht der absender domain:


```
Received: from localhost (localhost.localdomain [127.0.0.1]) by delta.XXXXX.de (Postfix) with ESMTP id 9B8865BE for <xxx@gmail.com>; Tue,
  3 Jan 2017 22:58:19 +0100 (CET)

Received: from delta.XXXXX.de ([127.0.0.1]) by localhost (delta.XXXXX.de [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024) with ESMTP id Jda8R528z for <xxx@gmail.com>; Tue,
  3 Jan 2017 22:58:18 +0100 (CET)

Received: by delta.XXXXX.de (Postfix, from userid 0) id A2A815A; Tue,
```

gibt es eine elegantere methode das zu ändern als über die header_checks von postfix ?
darüber hinaus wäre mir auch nur eine möglichkeit bekannt, über die header_checks den domainname durch einen anderen zu ersetzen, jedoch nicht dynamisch - das heisst je nach Absender, da die maschine ja mehrere Absender-Domains hat


----------



## jan7007 (14. Jan. 2017)




----------



## jan7007 (18. Jan. 2017)

besteht die möglichkeit das irgendwer hilft oder eine idee hat ?
alternativ: ist es möglich mit der aktuellen isp config version mehrere postfix instanzen zu installieren um das problem zu umgehen ?
oder spricht dort etwas gegen (amavis etc. ) ?


----------



## florian030 (18. Jan. 2017)

im header steht immer der server, der die mail bearbeitet hat. entweder postfix oder amavis. ich verstehe nur das problem dabei nicht.


----------



## jan7007 (18. Jan. 2017)

das problem ist, dass in dem email header der hostname erscheint.
ich möchte jedoch das dort der absender-domainname erscheint und keinesfalls der hostname.


ich habe einen weiteren server , dort sind mehrere postfix instanzen installiert.
über php shell scripte werden emails versandt. in den dortigen php scripts kann ich mittels

putenv ("MAIL_CONFIG=/etc/postfix-name-der-postfix-instanz");

bestimmen, welche postfix instanz von php's sendmail verwendet wird und diese schreibt ordnungsgemäß den absender domainnamen in den mailheader anstatt den (nicht gewollten) hostnamen...


----------



## florian030 (18. Jan. 2017)

ich wüsste nicht, warum das nicht weiter gehen sollte. ich denke mal, du musst dann aber auch amavis erklären, wohin dann die mail wieder soll.


----------



## jan7007 (18. Jan. 2017)

warum es nicht weiter gehen sollte ? weil die putenv variable in der aktuellen konfiguration keine wirkung hat da es nur eine postfix instanz gibt, welche quasi über mehrere ip's sendet, was ja auch korrekt ist, aber eben der hostname immer im email header bleibt, was widerrum nicht gewollt ist.


----------



## nowayback (18. Jan. 2017)

ich denke nicht, dass das was du vorhast so funktioniert. wenn du das wirklich willst, dann wirst du wohl mehrere vms benötigen


----------



## jan7007 (3. Feb. 2017)

da dies hier alles zu nichts führt bzw. scheinbar nicht so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle habe ich mich nun dazuentschlossen, mehrere instanzen von postfix zu installieren. dies führt mich jedoch wieder zum problem aus meinem Eröffnungspost. dass amavis eine denied access message macht (siehe eröffnungspost). kann jemand helfen diesbezüglich ?


----------



## jan7007 (3. Feb. 2017)

ich hänge nun seit mai an diesem problem. es wäre hilfreich wenn man mir verraten kann, wie ich amavis und konsorten deaktiviere für die 2. postfix instanz bzw. ausgehende emails nicht gescannt werden bzw. wie amavis gelöscht werden kann.

die 2. instanz ist nun eingerichtet und beim versand erscheint folgender fehler in den logs:


```
Feb  3 19:51:29 delta postfix/smtpd[93249]: NOQUEUE: filter: RCPT from aftr-37-111-111-50.unity-media.net[37.111.111.50]: <info@xxx-email-xxx.com>: Sender address triggers FILTER amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10026; from=<info@xxx-email-xxx.com> to=<email@gmail.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<[192.168.0.23]>
Feb  3 19:51:29 delta postfix/smtpd[93249]: E9C35645EF7: client=aftr-37-111-111-50.unity-media.net[37.111.111.50], sasl_method=PLAIN, sasl_username=info@xxx-email-xxx.com
Feb  3 19:51:30 delta postfix/cleanup[93258]: E9C35645EF7: message-id=<F2A1D2D1-1111-1111-98DB-45EBF9DDC91C@xxx-email-xxx.com>
Feb  3 19:51:30 delta postfix/qmgr[93100]: E9C35645EF7: from=<info@xxx-email-xxx.com>, size=407, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Feb  3 19:51:30 delta amavis[89522]: (89522-02) (!)connect to *:* failed, attempt #1: Can't connect to socket *:* using module IO::Socket::IP: Connection refused
Feb  3 19:51:30 delta amavis[89522]: (89522-02) (!)csuIsOz5cGOJ FWD from <info@xxx-email-xxx.com> -> <email@gmail.com>,  451 4.5.0 From MTA() during fwd-connect (All attempts (1) failed connectiig to smtp:*:*): id=89522-02
```


----------



## jan7007 (3. Feb. 2017)

amavis scheint beim aktuellen ispconfig nicht annähernd deaktivierbar zu sein...

alles befolgt:
http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...ilter-and-antivirus-functions-in-ispconfig-3/

trotzdem läuft amavis fleissig weiter...


----------



## nowayback (3. Feb. 2017)

sorry, aber amavis lässt sich genauso entsorgen wie alles andere. 1 befehl und 2 dateien editiert und ruhe ist


----------



## jan7007 (3. Feb. 2017)

dann bitte ich um mitteilung wie, damit das thema endgültig geschlossen werden kann... denn gemäß der anleitung in meinem zuvor genannten link gehts nicht.


----------

